# Satisfies expectations



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

And the price was ?


----------



## Twigger (Mar 4, 2010)

Was and is $300 from CPOJetTools.com.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

are you a jet salesman or something?


----------



## Twigger (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm an or something. Actually, just a beginner who bought various Jet products last September when I got started.


----------



## rroades (Oct 16, 2008)

Just saw a review on the 10", which is where my questions were going to be - I couldn't "delete" this, so just edited to to update.

Thanks.


----------

